# ARBA



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thought we needed a link here.

(If you get a yahoo message saying something like not sponsered by Yahoo, just click here.)

ARBA Website


----------



## bearbop (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet this is really cool


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 28, 2010)

Here is a picture of Eric Stewart at our February 13-14 Edmonton Rabbit Show. He is the Executive Director of ARBA.


----------



## wooly_queen (Mar 1, 2010)

If you show/breed you must join!!! lol You get all the right connections.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 3, 2010)

*bearbop wrote: *


> sweet this is really cool



It really is, I found out about a rabbit show here in town through this site. 

(Yes, I know, I still have to add the pics.) I tried to the other night and my software was acting up.


----------



## bearbop (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where the ARBA Show is in Eau Claire is> and what time> thanks


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 23, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is a picture of Eric Stewart at our February 13-14 Edmonton Rabbit Show. He is the Executive Director of ARBA.



I had the opportunity to show my Holland Lops under Eric Stewart's eye... just sorry that Segal had a meltdown on the table - he does that from time to time but is getting better!

Denise


----------



## bearbop (May 26, 2010)

Okay so there is a Arba rabbit show in Eau claire wisconsin and I looked on the arba website but couldnt figure it out. does any one know 
*Where it is in Eau Claire?
*What tume the show is?
*HOw much does it cost?


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (May 27, 2010)

You need to go to the website and see if they have the show secretaries info on there. Most shows are held during the day, at the county fair grounds, and usually start around 8 am. A few during the summer are held at night. entry fee per rabbit depends on the club. Most of the time its around $3.00 a head. 

Eric is a wonderful judge. I have shown under him many times.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 29, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Thought we needed a link here.
> 
> (If you get a yahoo message saying something like not sponsered by Yahoo, just click here.)
> 
> ARBA Website



If I go to a show and I am a member, but not showing, do I have to pay to enter the building? Also, am I allowed to bring a guest that isnot an ARBA member?

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## lelanatty (Sep 30, 2010)

*rcohen1982 wrote: *


> If I go to a show and I am a member, but not showing, do I have to pay to enter the building? Also, am I allowed to bring a guest that isnot an ARBA member?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rachel



You most certainly do not have to pay to get into the building. The public often strolls through our shows and sometimes they even buy a rabbit for a pet. 

Anyone can come to a rabbit show. The more people we have interested the better!

A rabbit show is not an exclusive and glamorous event. It is a bunch of friends who share the common interest of raising rabbits and bettering their breeds getting together to see who is doing the best at the time. Many conversations and discussions take place, as well as buying and selling rabbits. It's not just about the show and who wins, but the new friends you make and all of the things you can learn along the way!


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, my mom wants to go, but she is disabled (she has a prostetic leg) and needs to sit down, would it be proper to bring a folding chair? Would this be frowned upon?

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Oct 6, 2010)

I think nearly every breeder/shower I've seen brings chairs. I know it saves our poor feet! :biggrin:


----------



## rcohen1982 (Oct 6, 2010)

*CoolWaterRabbitry wrote: *


> I think nearly every breeder/shower I've seen brings chairs. I know it saves our poor feet! :biggrin:



Oh thank you!  I am excited to go! I wish I could go to the ARBA convention, but won't make it this year. Time to start saving change for next year! (That's how I pay for my vacations)



Rachel


----------



## goofy98 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Here is a picture of Eric Stewart at our February 13-14 Edmonton Rabbit Show. He is the Executive Director of ARBA.


are they french lops?


----------

